# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  WABBA Greece Διαγωνισμός 2022 (5 Ιουνίου, Novotel) - Ακυρώθηκε!

## Polyneikos

Διαγωνισμός πρώτης σεζόν 2022 
Πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο που θα διεξαχθεί 18-06-2022 στην Vicenza Italy . 
Πληροφορίες και συμμετοχές στο τηλ 6937437187

----------


## Predator1995

Καλη προετοιμασια σε οσα παιδια παρουν μερος, μιλησα στο τηλεφωνο και εκλεισα συμμετοχη για τον αγωνα οποτε φυγαμε για εκει πρωτα ο θεος!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ Ο ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ WABBA GREECE* 

Σύμφωνα με σημερινή ανακοίνωση του Νίκου Τσουνάκη, δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί ο διαγωνισμός που είχε αναγγελθεί για τις 5 Ιουνίου στο Novotel.

Η ανακοίνωση του Nikos Tsounakis:                                                 

 Wabba Greece... Η διεύθυνση του Novotel.. μας ανήγγειλε  ότι  δεν διαθέτει την αίθουσα λόγο ακατάλληλων συνθηκών ώστε να διεξαχθεί ανοιχτός διαγωνισμός σε κλειστό χώρο!  Μετά από αυτήν την εξέλιξη με μεγάλη μας λύπη ματαιώνεται ο διαγωνισμός τής πρώτης σεζόν που είχε αναγγελθεί για την Κυριακή 5-6-2022. Συγκεντρώνουμε την προσοχή μας στον διαγωνισμό της δεύτερης σεζόν τον Νοέμβριο ώστε να υπάρχει περισσότερος χρόνος για την σωστή προετοιμασία των διαγωνιζόμενων!                Η αληθινή αξιοπρέπεια είναι σαν το ποτάμι, όσο πιο βαθύ είναι, τόσο λιγότερο θόρυβο βγάζει…

----------

